# N7: Operation AvantGuard, salvation of Trident



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

==========================================================
Mission Debrief:
Operation: AvantGaurd
Primary Objective: infiltrate Trident and extract the VIP.
Secondary Objective: stop Cerberus's plans on the planet.
Tertiary objective: Acquire Intel on creature known as kracken for recherche team Gamma Theta. 
==========================================================

This is general Kizer of Turian High command Reporting for Admiral Jordan. jordan's cruiser got shot down last week as you all know so he couldn't be here with us today to give you this briefing via the hologram you're now watching. now pay attention and pay attention well because i'm only going to go over this once.
The planet Trident is 95 percent water, so bring your swim trunks and rebreathers. but make no mistake, we're not sending you to paradise to work on your tan. we've been contacted discreetly by a group of scientists looking to defect from Cerberus. you are being sent to trident for them and only them. dont get delusions of saving the planet, get in, get the VIPs, and get off world as quickly as you can. Cerberus doesn't know we're coming and we want to keep it that way, hence the closed circuit on this hologram. you're to expect heavy resistance once Cerberus discovers you're on planet, we're talking Goliath battle metes, implaced drone platforms, and ancestors know what else.

furthermore we have no idea where the VIPs are on the planet, once you get down there you're going to have to try and gather as much intell on your own as you can. it's a big world but there's only a few dozen populated islands, your best bet is to start sifting through transport loggs and find which ones are receaving higher than normal ammounts of Palladium powder, the island that is getting the most is going to be your best bet.

once you find the VIPs, you are to make your way to the extraction point on the southern pole of the planet and detonate the eliment zero refinery there. that's our sign that you're ready for extraction. once we see the explosion on our sensors, we're jumping in with the entire fith joint fleet to get you boys and girls out of there.

one more thing. the reserche team Gamma Theta wants you to keep an eye out for anything relating to some mythical beast they're chasing after called Kracken. some kind of large armored squid thing from the sounds of it. we're not expecting anything on that but the reserche team themselves is convinced something relating to kracken can be found here. i merely told them i'd pass along the request. this objective is your least important objective and is not likely to be completed. if you want to pretend that i didn't mention it, that's your choice. 

Good luck team. General Kizer out
=========================================================

Trident info can be found here
http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Trident

Race and Class information can be found here
http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Mass_Effect_3_Multiplayer/Character_Customization
i am accepting everything that can be found in the class list (with the exception of the battlefield 3 class). you are not just N7s, you are drell, asari, volus, krogan, human, vorcha, geth, and pretty much everything listed there.

weapons i'm limiting however. you need to have a good reason to have what you have. it needs to fit your character archtype and your history. but please just use logic. collector weapons are so rare to actualy recover them in tact, it is incredibly unlikely that you would ever get your hands on one. Encountering collectors, rare, surviving the encounter, rare for the encounters, recovering one of their weapons and surviving the mission? not likely and should be considered ultra rare.

Weapon Notations: weapons are often upgraded. this is the distinction of (insert weapon name here) 1-X. with X being the final upgrade to the weapon's actual functionality and core. to upgrade a weapon you literally have to purchase another one at the same level, scrap it for parts, and then use those parts to improve the weapon. it's a timely and costly process. it's also why not all weapons are the same. two avenger rifles will likely behave very differently depending on the "rank" of the gun. 
it's essentially a 1 to 10 scale. with 1 being absolute stock and 10 being the penile of that weapon. i wont bat much of an eyelash when it comes to this as long as you're being logical. ie avenger III and a carnafex II? sure, no problem. Geth Pulse Rifle X and a graal X? not likely. if you only have a single weapon i will allow it to be a max of a V provided you actually attempt to "wow" me with your profile. a X of anything will make people shit bricks made out of uranium 238

you are not shepard! just thought i'd clear that first

SHEPARD'S CHOICES AND YOU! according to what can be decerned, the good commander sided with Geth forces AND saved tali, you can see this as we now have access to geth forces of our own and increasing quarian tech and units. neither of which would be possible if shep sided with one or the other. 
=========================================================
Approved Characters

-Visk the Vorcha (Iron Angel)
-Vas Moreh the Geth (Yru0)
-Jackson Mclanahan the Human (brendxb)
-May Faringworth The Human (Lord Ramo)
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
========================================================

Character Chart

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Race:
Archtype: (IE adept, soldier, Engineer)
Subarchtype: (your actual class. if you are in fact a human engineer, simply list engineer twice, once in the archtype and once more in the subarchtype)
Apperance: dont skimp on it
Primary Weapon:
Secondary Weapon:
Biography: again dont skimp.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

A mass effect rp? Am i dreaming? I shall look at making a character for this.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, _Mass Effect_. I'm in, I'll have a character up over the weekend.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome looking RP I'm gonna start my character sheet as well and hopefully have it up before the weekends over too


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

... would the kind, respected, and all the while feared form moderators please pinch me? i think im dreaming, one of my rp ideas is actualy picking up interest... i must be dreaming

but as the brits say Cheers guys... or was it cheers mates? no no i'm pretty sure mates is an ausi thing.
:drinks:

glad to see the interest though. i look forwards to seeing the profiles. 
and is per my nature here on the forms. 
music for thaught


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry but a quick question, is the RP set after the reaper war or during?


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in this, I'll start working on a character ASAP.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

during the reaper war. shep just united the quarians and the geth as far as events go.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Name: Jackson Mclanahan


Age: 39


Sex: male


Race: Human (N7)


Archtype: Soldier


Subarchtype: N7 destroyer soldier


Apperance: Jackson has a strong build which he got in the academy and a life time preparing for the military and being in it. Across his right eye is a scar from where an Omni-blade almost cut him up on one of his raids and his eyes are a dark grey almost black but not entirely. He has black hair with the standard military haircut. He is about 1.9 meters tall.

Personality: Jackson is overall a happy and upbeat person cracking jokes and likes to make friends when he can. Strangely he likes all other species. In combat he becomes more metallic and sees the battle field from a tactical view which was made after a life in military and training. However recently he has received word of his families demise (save his sister) has sent him into his metallic ‘disconnected’ life where he pays little care to others but still performs to the best of his abilities.


Primary Weapon: M99 Saber II


Secondary Weapon: N7 hurricane


Biography: 

Pre-military life;
Mclanahan joined the alliance military roughly 14 years ago at the age of 23. As a child Both his parents worked in the alliance his mother, an alliance officer and his father, a frigate captain. While they were widely considered an unlikely couple it worked and they eventually had 2 children Jackson, and Margret. Margret was the first born and considered widely as gifted and bright due to her having strong biotic and an interest over tech, with this and her families military path she was accepted into Grissom academy. Still when Jackson was old enough he was brought into the academy two years later. and although he didn’t have any biotics he quickly showed a heavy enthusiasm towards math, physics and Xenobiology. 

Eventually both Margret and Jackson left the academy (Margret at 20 and Jackson at 19) both going separate ways, Margret going into military research and Jackson going into an Alliance military academy to finish his studies. Until the age of 22 Jackson trained to be a soldier going into a pre-military career as his teachers commented. While it was highly common for some to do this Jackson showed exceptional performance especially when it came to shooting (as a sport at the time) claiming he can ‘imagine the bullets path’ many of his peers claimed it was down to his math skills or ‘nerd powers’ (even though Jackson held one of the top physical scores). But as a soldier accuracy is held higher above strength. 

Military career;
Because of this it was no surprise he started as a sniper, but soon his commanders found that he lacked the calmness required to wait for a shot or receive fire from the enemies without trying to move to cover or back up. And so Jackson was moved into an average soldier position and excelled. While at the time there was little combat, he performed well in drills and the few pirate raids he dealt with were performed with little to no casualties on the alliances side. Soon he was promoted to sergeant. Then in 2183CE the first human spectre was brought in and a whole new galaxy of trouble came. Jackson (unlike many others) believed in reapers, or more specifically believed in Sheppard. Many times Jackson showed his disagreement with his commanding officers for ignoring reaper threats and possible trails and because of it lost favour and his career stagnated and he was commonly placed in dangerous missions with little purpose. Then the reapers came.

Reaper invasion;
At the time Jackson was on the Earth’s moon (surveying where a VI turned into an AI a few years ago) after reports of a concerned civilian claiming the AI was still present and making strange readings. When the reapers hit Jackson was ordered to evac the civilians and he managed to do so without a casualty encountering only one lone cannibal scout. His group was one of the few batches to make it to the frigate. During the war Jackson proved to be a true soldier time and time again. In one mission he ended up aiding a war news group evac off a colony under reaper attack and ended up a top story from this his skill was noticed and he was put forward into the N7 project where once again his accuracy was keen and by now having the budget he was able to get an M99 Saber, which was practically made for his style shooting, throughout the war he has held the same weapon and steadily he has built it up to the II level.

Due to the invasion of Earth training could not be handled properly in Rio de Janeiro, but has still been placed multiple missions. One mission in particular had Jackson inside a Mako during a push. Least to say the push went bad and almost the entire group making the charge was lost, however Jackson was knocked unconscious long enough for the reaper forces to push past him and leave him a few dozen meters behind their flank. Here Jackson was reported to use his semi-operational mako turret to cause chaos among the reaper forces until being dragged out by a brute, however Jackson claims to have found a weapon while being dragged out and when the brute held him at head height he gave Jackson the perfect opportunity to unleash a full clip of an N7 hurricane into the creatures head, killing it. While the mission was not a success the chaos allowed a group to get past and pull out survivors, including Jackson who still holds onto the weapon today.
Final comments;

Sadly, Jacksons mother and father were killed in the initial reaper invasion being one of the nearest ships to the relay they were torn to pieces when the reapers came through, the ships ‘tags’ have only recently been recovered.

(ooc- hope this is ok let me know if I need to change it  )


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: May Faringworth

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Race: Human

Archtype: Infiltrator

Subarchtype: N7 Shadow

Appearance: She stands at around 5 foot 7", with a very slim build, not the most intimidating build. However due to her time in the military, she has an athletic body, able to cope with the stress and strain of the job at hand. She has light blonde hair, cut to her shoulders and kept at regulatory standards. She has light blue eyes, her face having no scars. She has one long scar that snakes down her arm, a souvenir of a batarian mercenary. 

Primary Weapon: M-92 Mantis

Secondary Weapon: M-5 Phalanx

Biography: May's was born on Earth, her father serving as a marine commander on a frigate and as such was away on tours of duty for most of her childhood. As such she was raised by her mother, who was a civilian and an art dealer. As such May had a fairly cultured upbringing, learning how to fence from an early age as a result of her father's influence on her, liking nothing more than when her father was at home to hear him tell tales of what life was like serving on a warship.

When she was in her teens her father passed away, fighting against pirates he was shot in the throat and killed. This affected May deeply, and to honour her father's memory she joined the Alliance Military as a marine, though she could have gone in as an officer. She excelled as a sniper, her small petite frame allowing her to get into more advantageous positions that she could snipe from, as well as her father having told her how to be a marksman though he never wanted her to join.

She soon shipped out, serving for three years against pirates until a Commander Sheppard was made the first human Spectre. At first May didn't believe the stories of the Reapers that Commander Sheppard was telling everyone, believing instead that the Geth were the main enemy. That was until Human colonies started to go missing, something about the whole affair seemed off to May, though she didn't connect it to the reapers. 

As a marine she was deployed to a research station that had gone dark, her team infiltrating as they were the closest unit in the area and Alliance command needed to find out what was going on, a N7 team dispatched to arrive behind them. The marine's soon discovered that a Batarian raiding party had taken over the facility and used the defence turrets on the station to take down the exfiltration craft as it came down to pick up the embattled squad.

With no options left May moved to the security room where they were being fired from whilst the rest of the team distracted the majoirty of the Batarians. She managed to sneak into the room and shut down the turrets before she was found out, a Batarian attempted to stab her in the back with an omni blade. Lucky for May though she had studied fencing, and had kept up her studies throughout her career and she managed to kill the Batarian. Though she managed to shut down the security and anti aircraft flak cannons her squad were cut down by the Batarian soldiers, May left with no option but attempting to evade capture or death while the exfiltration craft came down. She managed to get out of the facility where she was met by the N7 strike team, the lead operative telling her that they needed to go back in and destroy all the sensitive information in the facility.

Having just escaped the facility she volunteered to go back in as she had first hand experience in the facility and wanted time to get her teams dogtags. This act saw her promoted to N7 status being sent to Rio de Janeiro for implants to become an infiltrator. When the reapers invaded her mother was killed in an attack on Earth whilst May was away on a mission. Devastated at the loss she fights for the rest of humanity, and to end the Reaper threat that exists.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe

It looks interesting, but I might have to drop out of a few things in order to participate in this and I'm not sure if it'll be worth it


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Ehh, been a while since I did a good RP. Lets do this.



Character Chart

Name: Visk
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Race: Vorcha
Archtype: Soldier
Subarchtype: Soldier
Apperance:

Primarily an orange-brown color with black points (Face, hands, feet). Bright blue warpaint is applied in strams around the eyes and chin, drawing a great deal of attention to a very large set of unnervingly predatorial red eyes and pronounced teeth. Visk is larger than a normal Vorcha, probably due to his unnaturally long life and the obvious hardships entailed in such a lifespan. He wears moderate body armor, though not by any conventional means- It appears to be more bolted together plates of metal that were cut to shape from various sources. The origin of these metal plates is unknown, as few have the courage to ask and fewer have the patience to sit through his bloodcurdling rants.

Primary Weapon: Talon V
Secondary Weapon: Visk is fond of a thick, jagged blade made from the same metal his armor seems to be cut from.

Biography: 

The vast majority of Vorcha die before 25. The few that live longer inevitably become terrifying and cruel threats. Visk is no exception. In a species where violence is the answer to everything and death is cheap, Visk thrives by excelling at the former and spitting in the face of the latter. Even from a very young age, he was extremely aggressive, having killed his first rival by the age of four. The parents of the child were unhappy, so they attempted to kill him in return. He narrowly escaped, but returned that night and killed them too. In this Visk showed he had one quality his kindred did not generally exhibit- Intelligence. Not the kind that makes the world a better place, mind you, rather the kind that makes you afraid. Visk showed he was not a mindless animal, but that he was an alert and vicious predator. He was destined to lead. And lead he did. At the age of 16 he was the head of a notorious pirate gang whose name was unpronounceable by other races, but generally just became to be known as "The red ribbons", as the ship they had stolen had been decorated with red stripes and war paint, much like its occupants. The crew was held in line through a combination of fear and primal respect for Visk's bloodlust and cruelty. Visk preyed on trade routes for years until he got cocky and began homing in on what he thought would be easy prey- Volus merchant ships loaded with weapons and trade goods bound for Palaven and the Citadel. His plan was to simply swoop in, disable the ships, kill the crew, loot the cargo, and be gone by the time the Turians arrived. It worked at first- Visk and his crew were rolling in credits and black market goods in no time. Unfortunately, Visk's first lesson in humility came from the front end of a Turian cruiser. A particularly juicy target was laid out as bait for Visk- A Volus cargo vessel with a malfunctioning engine. Life signs and weapon signatures were spoofed. It wouldn't fool anything cutting-edge, but the Red Ribbons were certainly not in possession of highly advanced ship sensors.

Sure enough, Visk took the bait. However, the Turians had made a critical mistake in their plan. The ship did not fire off an SOS as soon as Visk came into contact with them. He boarded anyway, not sure if it was a trap, leaving half his crew behind. His ambition and greed ended up being his undoing however- The moment he saw no crew, he knew it was a trap. By that point, it was too late. The Red Ribbons' ship was eviscerated by the first shot, killing the occupants and puncturing the Volus ship's hull with shrapnel. Furious, he set his men to fixing the sabotaged engine. As the destroyer drew closer, hailing Visk constantly, Visk for the first time in his life felt outmatched and outgunned. His fear made him even angrier.

The Turians had underestimated Visk's ability to get the ship working, but they had destroyed half of his crew, his ship, and a large portion of his stockpiled wealth. He virtually disappeared, furious at his own failures, instead ending up on Omega to squander what he had left of his vast fortune on cheap thrills. He kept the fragments of his old ship that were lodged in the hull of the Volus vessel and set the tattered ship on a collision course with the nearest Turian colony, and set what was left of his crew loose with their portion of the wealth, fully aware they would go waving their credit chit around like morons and get their heads blown off- But that was the price they paid for their stupidity, and if they didn't do that and actually survived to spend some of it? Better for them. When the Reapers struck, Blood Pack mercs began trawling through Omega for troops. When they learned Visk, the Vorcha pirate king, was somewhere on Omega, they began an active find-and-recruit operation. Visk, however, made it clear he would not take orders from lesser Vorcha or from Garm, and Garm was none too pleased. In a fit of rage, Garm called Visk out in a duel. Visk, not being a fool, declined with eloquence only Vorcha know. Upon hearing the news, Garm went to kill him in person, but Archangel's timely intervention began absorbing so much of Garm's time that Visk became an afterthought. Content with the continuation of his retirement, he made Omega his home and gained a reputation at his favorite establishments- Almost as if Visk's life-altering Turian encounter had reformed him. This was far from the case however; He stopped bar fights and beat up drunk patrons causing trouble because they annoyed him, not because they annoyed other people. Still, they seemed to like him for it, and gave him free drinks when he kept the peace, which was good enough for him.

Omega went largely untouched by the apocalypse happening in the rest of the galaxy, with the notable exception of an influx of wealth from pirates and a fiasco involving a plague- But the plague didn't kill Vorcha, so Visk didn't care. Then Cerberus came.

When the Adjutants attacked, Visk's thirst for battle was re-ignited; He hadn't felt the primal urge for killing in some time, and he welcomed the feeling. His vast wealth allowed him to buy armaments stolen from Cerberus themselves, specifically a highly upgraded Talon shotpistol. He had the shards of his old ship cut and shaped into armor for him to wear and a blade to kill with, and he set to work organizing the Vorcha to resist the creatures. Cerberus arrived to help exterminate the threat, which every person in Omega thought was odd- Omega was almost completely non-human in population. Why would Cerberus not simply blow the station up? When the horrible truth came to light, it was too late- They had already been beaten. Aria T'Loak was exiled, and many left after her, including Visk. However, Visk's blood boiled at the betrayal and the loss of his home, and his first act upon arriving on the Citadel was to demand to join whatever force was being sent to kill Cerberus. Upon discovering his identity, C-Sec wanted to arrest him immediately, but their hands were stayed by the new Commander Bailey, who saw Visk as possibly valuable. At worst, he would die fighting geth, reapers, Cerberus, and all the other horrors the apocalypse was throwing at them.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

im still here and watching, just reviewing the applications.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Brendxb: profile is fine for the most part. only bit i'm concerned about is the 1v1 wit ha brute, mind you it's doable, but not something you'd want to do all that often.

Lord Ramo: as always nice profile. the N7 training isnt so much as training as being nominated for it. you get nominated, and head down to rio. there are 7 ranks of N, 1-6 is all basicaly just hurdles for some of the most intense training in the galaxy, N7 is awarded once you actualy overcome all of those and proceed to show exemplary service. you can get all the way to N6, pass all hte tests, and still not be promoted to N7

Iron Angel: the firestorm's a no go, you already come pre equiped with a wrist mounted flamethrower built into your omnitool. recomend utalizing another weapon. if you're going for bloody and primal, recomend going with a Graal Spike Thrower, carnafex, or a talon (who doesnt like a shotgun the size of a pistol?)

forward note, heavy weapons are a no, and i dont mean heavy in a relitive, but i mean like rocket launchers, flame throwers, nukes, ect.

once each of you replies witht a proposed change if need be, i'll go ahead and add your card up to the approved list.

still need more guys and gals, krogans arent reconized yet, neither are our favorite birds with a stick up their ass, asari are still mia, as are a variety of others


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

You spelt operation wrong mate, just saying it was the first thing I spotted.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Fix'd.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

kk on the brute and just saying he did need rescue afterwards so he wasn't all that glad about the fight. Also came down to luck over skill finding the gun so don't worry he isn't some supper killer soldier and would probably lose against a brute in CQB.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Name: Vas Moreh

Age: 1 month (although he can access memories from centuries before)

Sex: (‘He’ considers himself male)

Race: Geth

Archtype: Engineer

Subarchtype: Geth Engineer

Appearance: Little distinguishes individual Geth to those outside of the consensus, save for a few; indeed until recently an individual platform could not be considered an individual Geth under any circumstances. Moreh, however, like many Geth, have begun to display certain levels of individuality. Moreh’s grey-black carapace is dented from battle-damage, scars which have only not been repaired as they do not impair his functioning; the intricate swirls and patterns which represent the Vas Moreh, Moreh’s adoptive home, is a stark contrast to the dull tones of the rest of his platform. In addition to this, Moreh takes immense pride in the meticulously cared for ‘Nova Cluster’ medallion pinned to his carapace, which is his most prized possession, although one of his only ones. However, since the uploading of the Reaper code in the Battle for Rannoch , clusters of Geth programs have become aware and spawned consciounceness. The programs located on Moreh’s platform were one such example. 

Primary weapon: Geth Pulse Rifle III 

Secondary weapon: Omni Tool (He’s an engineer, it might as well be a weapon :3 )

Biography: Vas Moreh has memories stretching centuries which he can recall with almost perfect clarity and ease, the cumulative experiences of all the disparate programs which joined to create his consciousness. Yet Moreh considers none of them to be truly his, likening them to a database or references rather than actual personal recollections. ‘He’ as an individual did not exist to feel the events or to live through them, so the memories remain cold and distant, only taking form in retrospect. For this reason, Moreh has been ‘alive’ for less than two years. When he was first ‘born’ Moreh’s first feelings were of confusion, fear and then unknowing; Geth were capable of true thought for the first time, and even the consensus lacked the experiences to draw on for answers to the many questions that they were asking. Moreh was on Rannoch, his platform having taken part in the conflict that engulfed the planet, and he wandered aimlessly for days, seeing the same sights that were recorded and surveyed so thoroughly by the consensus but seemed so new to him. Eventually, Moreh stumbled into a homestead being established by Quarian colonists from the vessel Moreh. The Quarians were kind and accepting families, overcoming their initial apprehension with welcome, and Moreh found his first purpose in life aiding the individuals he soon called friends and kin, claiming the name of Vas Moreh his own. It is in communities such as this that the Geth and Quarians began to coexist and trust one another once more, but beyond Rannoch the galaxy was convulsing under the jackboot of the Reaper invasion, and the Geth rallied to honour the promise of the Legion platform to the Shepherd-Commander. Moreh found himself deployed to systems within the Turian Hierarchy, the disciplined warriors relieved for the reinforcements the platforms brought. It is upon the cold desolate landscapes of scorched Turian moons which Moreh displayed an aptitude for combat, feeling at home and at peace with the engineering corps of the Turian forces, his almost innate knowledge for technology proving invaluable with their supply lines so often cut short. Together, Turian and Geth held on to the barren rock which sported a number of fighter and bomber bases, with the ground forces repelling attack after attack, often sleeping in rooms which hours before had been combat zones. The fighting was relentless and constant, yet the Geth matched the tireless pace, requiring neither sleep nor rest for day son end; in one such clash, the soldiers managed to retake their outpost after being pushed into a last stand in the mess in a battle which lasted for 52 hours of practically non-stop fighting. By its end the Turian base commander, covered in blood, oil and sweat, tore his own Nova Cluster from his uniform, before planting it firmly in Moreh’s hands, laughing at the Geth’s request for further orders as soldiers lay exhausted and fatigued from battle stating that Moreh would make a ‘damn-fine Turian’. To this day the medallion is a constant fixture on Moreh’s chest, a symbol of pride which formed an anchor to Moreh, still trying to figure out the complictaions of consciousness. Although none have yet informed the Geth that the medallion is in fact technically the property of Turian Hierarchy as the Base Commander did not have the authority to bestow the commendation upon him; those who have considered doing so have thought better of it upon taking in the battle-scorched platform which bears it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Righto


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Yru0, only qualm with yours is i dont belive it's been 2 years since shep united the quarians and the geth.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hmm, yeah I figured that might be the case  how long should we say? Or should I just put it as being vaguely less than 2 years?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if i'm reading things right in what i can find. i'd say the whole union of geth and quarian was only about a month or so ago.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Righto, can I keep the bio the same? Quite a lot to do in a month... :3


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i see no qualms with that.

on that note when would you guys want to start?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Its up to you.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so yes, i was a spaz and fergot to send out a notice that the rp was up >.> 

they should be waiting in your inbox now


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

still accepting submissions?

just got back from an "extended vacation" with little to no internet access and i would love to try and get back into the RP groove :3


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

here is my application good sir! if you request more fluff let me know and i'll see what i can elaborate on some more 

Name: Yavish “Vasili” Tokanthis
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Race: Turian
Archtype: Infiltrator
Subarchtype: Turian Ghost
Apperance: 








Vasili, although not his true name, stands about 1.9 meters (6’ 2”) 93 Kilos (205 lbs) and apprears to be rather normal by Turian Standards. Several of his “Crests” (spiked “armor” on top of every Turian’s head) are broken and his face has slight scaring along his left mandible. 

If Vasili was to remove his armor it is easy to see the scars that riddle his entire body. According to his medical file (Vasili refuses to speak of what happened) roughly 70% of his torso suffered burns in attempt to save a team mate from the burning remains of an unregistered escape pod. In addition to the burns, Vasili suffered six gunshot wounds to his left lung, right hip, neck and right leg. Rumors quickly spread of the would be sniper and his team mate’s escape from –CENCORED- and both were quickly selected for N7 “Training” upon their recovery. 

Vasili was what was known as “Barefaced” until the age of 28; as such he was treated as an untrustworthy outsider. His facial markings catch those who can read them off guard. It contains elements of several colonies not just one (Vasili claims to be from a sector not a colony). Vasili only accepted the facial markings to ease his communications with other Turians who felt “uncomfortable” speaking to a “bareface”. 

Primary Weapon: M-13 Raptor III
Secondary Weapon: M-6 Carnifex II

Biography: 
Vasili normally shrugs at the subject of his past as he states “Go read my bloody file”. Not that he tries to stay secretive of his past just that he dose not care enough to tell his tale. 

However, Vasili’s personnel file is the only tangible piece of evidence concerning his past. His Father worked as an engineer moving from colony to colony repairing everything from life-support systems to medical facilities. Because of this, Vasili became accustomed to traveling light and keeping almost no ties to any particular settlement. The only settlement that Vasili and his father stayed for a period longer then eighteen months was Freedom’s Progress. 

On Freedom’s Progress, Vasili’s father was injured during routine maintenance, losing his ability to work due to a lack of advanced medical equipment. Vasili joined the settlement’s Security company as a designated marksman and stayed with the company for a period of three years. The young turian advanced quickly in the security company until his father took his pistol and bury it against his chin. 

Vasili gathered his equipment, what ever cedits he could and his father’s pistol and decided it was time for him to live on his own terms. He jumped on the first shuttle off planet and slowly drifted towards Omega, a mercenary’s paradise. 

After proving his worth, the Blue Sun’s accepted Vasili’s request of joining the gang. He ran with the gang for a period of 2 years where he quickly honed his abilities as a sniper and infiltrator. Picking up tools of the trade, trading out armors he bought, stole, or traded from his missions. 

Vasili and a few Blue Sun members went on a mission that quickly went sour. It was a simple smash and grab. Sneak on the ship, steal a few weapons designs a “client” wanted, cause a diversion and slip away… that was the plan anyway. 

The mechs protecting the captain’s quarters tore Vasili and his team apart. They managed to get to an escape pod, weapon designs in hand, and punch out. Three of the original 7 team members reached the escape pod alive, one died before impact and the other was knocked unconscious. 

Vasili struggled to retrieve his comrade from the burning wreckage and was arrested shortly there after. Rumors of his heroism and determination quickly spread strengthening the Blue Sun’s reputation and catching the attention of the N7 directors. The Blue Suns pulled some strings, blackmail material and threats to have Vasili released where he simply disappeared into the N7 program. 

“You’re a Ghost Turian, let’s train you as such…”


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

not that I mean to rush but any idea when the next update will be (I was a little late on the last one)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry for the lack of updates guys. i've been bead ridden with a nasty case of the flu that's currently washing across the upper crud belt in the americas. to say i've been violently ill is an understatement. i'm recovering a bit now and at least i'm coherant. i'll try and get an update up by the end of the night. my apologies.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

take it easy man, its a nasty bug.... drink lots of vitamin C and electrolytes!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bit of an issue with your profile, the turrian ghosts arent from N7, they're still turrian military. (only humans are N7). the ghosts beloong to the 26th Armiger Legion, esentialy quick action drop troops designed to drop into a hot zone, hold out and create a front line behind the enemies line. so it's not likely he'd be pulled from the blue suns. the only ones who would have possibly be pulled from the blue sons would be the turrian soldier (stock). mind you i'm sad myself they dont have more turrian classes.

also update is up.
first squad choice is also up. no paragon or renagade choice yet folks... well i guess you could say rushing in is renagade and playing cautous is paragon...


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

damn you double post!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

*Attempt No. 2*

Name: David Sprengstoff
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Archtype: Engineer
Subarchtype: N7 Demolisher

Apperance:
David stands about 6 foot tall and roughly 180 lbs. Not quite muscular, more of a “Swimmers build” leaning towards being quick and nimble over being able to punch a hole in a wall of plate steel. His arms are covered wrist to shoulder with tattoos of flames, demons, skeletons and ruined cities. His chest has two serpentine dragon tattoos twisted across his pecks and between his shoulders he has a Baphomet tattoo, who David claims to be his idol.

David also has chemical and mundane burns covering his hands and neck, some from failed experiments of home made explosives others from his days of a die-hard pyromaniac. His emerald green eyes are complemented (as hes’s been told) by his black goatee and short cropped hair.

Primary Weapon: M-37 Falcon 
Secondary Weapon: M-358 Talon 

Biography:
David Sprengstoff’s name ironically fits his personality, a German word for a blasting agent or explosive. From a young age David was a die-hard pyromaniac, he loved fire more then anything else… until he reached the age of 16 and started tinkering with explosives. At first he played with crude fireworks that went “BOOM” rather then flairs and color, and eventually playing the mad scientist playing with explosives he crafted himself.

At the age of 19, David became bored with normal civilized society and wanted to attempt to find like-minded people. The militant arm of the alliance seemed to be the most logical place to thrive with his mindset. He loved the devastation and noise of shotguns but they lacked the explosive nature he wanted, he tinkered with explosive ammunition but with limited success in his mind.

And then David found his baby, the M-37 Falcon; a grenade launcher with an “acceptable” ammunition capacity as he called it. He loved the feel of the recoil, the sound and percussion of its rounds detonating on impact. He felt he had a natural ability to compensate and use “Kentucky Windage” to adjust the arc needed to hit his target.

To Further his “needs” David spoke with the techs and armament officers to find a grenadier VI for his suit and removed the “junk files” and specifically geared it towards hand held grenades, his beloved Falcon and his Talon. As an added bonus, the techs intergraded a MP3 player into his comms system that “Cut out” during radio transmissions.

David became so obsessed with his explosives he volunteered for Explosive Ordinance Disposal (EOD) training and felt a strange sensation of sadness disposing what he considered art. However, during his EOD training, David honed his abilities learning different techniques for building, disarming explosives and “Explosive theory” as he called it.

After spending sometime in the alliance, David noticed a lack of EOD technicians in the N7 program. Truly, he wanted to push and test his limits with explosive and N7 seemed the next logical step. If asked about it, David claims to have “Rigged the odds” by volunteering for every high profile mission he heard of, specializing as a grenadier and EOD tech. After about 18 months he was finally approached by the N7 representatives and jumped ship to the designated station to start his application process.

“About damn time” was the one thing he thought as he had an almost sadistic grin spread across his face.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

otep, you're approved. can jump in just any time.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

roger! i'll take a look at the current status and figure out a way to weasel david into the scenario


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

not trying to be rude but.... is anyone there? :grin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yup


----------

